# Can someone give me bells?



## LinkSSJ (May 8, 2020)

I’m in need of bells and was wondering if someone could give me some


----------



## Firasung (May 8, 2020)

I can put you to work later to earn some bells


----------



## LinkSSJ (May 8, 2020)

Firasung said:


> I can put you to work later to earn some bells


That’ll be fine


----------



## Firasung (May 8, 2020)

Give me about an hour ill get a task list together


----------



## LinkSSJ (May 8, 2020)

Firasung said:


> Give me about an hour ill get a task list together


Ok thank you


----------



## LinkSSJ (May 8, 2020)

Ok


----------



## Firasung (May 8, 2020)

Ok link. Im gonna open my gates youll pick all my fruits, weeds  and fossiles, sell in nooks and cranny and when you're done you'll get to keep the bells and ill also donate to you 50k. Sound good?


----------



## LinkSSJ (May 8, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Firasung (May 8, 2020)

Ill give you another 100k if you water all my flowers


----------



## LinkSSJ (May 8, 2020)

That’s fine what’s your friend code?


----------



## Firasung (May 8, 2020)

Ill pm you it


----------



## Firasung (May 8, 2020)

Thanks for your hard work, would recommend you to anyone.


----------



## KoolKatSlider (Jan 28, 2021)

I can give you bells! How much?


----------



## magicalgrrrlz (Jan 28, 2021)

Do u still need bells?

Oh wait this is from a while ago xD


----------

